# PSE MC Cams



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Nico73,

We at Black Hawk Archery pride ourselves in making any PSE bow fit its owner perfectly thus enabling the combination of shooter and bow to produce the best possible result shot after shot. 

Contact Us on 033 3431442 We can help if you will let us.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Nico73 (May 6, 2010)

Problem is that I am in Jo'burg. :angry: Mother is not going to be happy if I decide to take another trip down to the coast again. Was down there in Toti end of last month, on a family break away.:smile:

Who should I contact at your shop?


----------



## Nico73 (May 6, 2010)

Let me be the first to say, I m not very technical when it gets to bows. Got home after work today, and decided to put my little knowledge to the test. Had a good look at the cam. Identified the draw lenght screws. Then I saw another screw.... what is this screw for......, wait a minute, somebody mention something about the draw stop somewhere....:embara: Let me play with this screw, move it from C to..... oh no I can only move it up to B or A, no on the flip side there is also D, E and F, and all of them is 85 or 65. Lets try D, no doesn't feel right, lets try E, still not right, F on no totally off. Lets go back to A, way to long now. Finally got to B on 65.

That felt so much better, had to move trigger hand way back past my ear, but I could put my nose on the string. Played around and found another nice anchor point on the outside of my mouth. Now I have two anchor points, the tip of my nose and corner of my mouth. 

Out comes the Zero bag, but I only have 8y in the back of the yard, so thats not going to help. Finaly decided on using the drive way, bugger the neighbours, they will have to wait for me until i have finished shooting. O BTW I stay in complex, so space is a big problem.

Went down to 10y and shot a few arrow, they were all on the X's.  Pulled the arrows, and move to 15y, had some problem there, until I got my breathing sorted out. Move to 20y, and my golly, three out of four were on the X. Now that is what i want.:darkbeer:

Will try again tomorrow night, just before it gets dark. But i am sure I have this sorted out. 

Will advise again tomorrow.

Thanx


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Nico73 said:


> Hi there guys,
> Are there any of you that canhelp with the tuning or setting up of a PSE MC Cam on the Bow Madness XS.
> 
> I am just with this thing. Cant get my anchor points anchored in where I want them, ie can get my nose of the string. and it feels that my let off is on 65%.


the MC cam has 2 letoff positions..the 1 closer to the center of cam is 65%, the 1 toward edge is 80%....the screw not on teh mod is for the draw stop....make sure it is in the same letter as the mod is set for...meaning if mod is on B then set the stop on B, if you want higher letoff make sure it is in the 80% location of B


----------



## Nico73 (May 6, 2010)

See the problem is that i can not get my anchor point right if the back stop screw is on the same letter as my draw lenght, and that is the big problem.

Will speak to the bow show and see if they can help me rather. Shot prefectly last night the way it is now on Backstop B 65%. Will this do harm to the bow, ie cam timing out?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Nico 73,

Please Pm me your no and Hennie will phone you during the course of day(He is our technical Guru).

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

